# CPSC Recall: 2010 Redline Conquest Cyclocross Bicycles & Framesets



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Seattle Bike Supply Recalls Bicycles and Framesets Due to Fall Hazard

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 13, 2010
Release #10-296

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 283-2453
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Seattle Bike Supply Recalls Bicycles and Framesets Due to Fall Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: 2010 Redline Conquest Cyclocross Bicycles and Framesets

Units: About 330

Distributor: Seattle Bike Supply, of Kent, Wash.

Hazard: The bicycle fork's legs can separate from the fork crown and cause the rider to lose control, posing a fall hazard and risk of injury.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received five reports of cracks near the fork's crown.

Description: This recall involves all 2010 Redline Conquest Cyclocross bicycles and framesets. The bicycles and framesets were sold in yellow and black, and have aluminum frames and aluminum forks with aluminum steering tubes. "Redline" is printed on the bicycle frame. The bicycles are equipped with a 700C wheel and frame sizes ranging from 44cm to 60 cm.

Sold at: Bicycle specialty stores nationwide between July 2009 through May 2010 for about $1,400 for the bicycle and $400 for the frameset.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled bicycles and framesets and contact their local Redline bicycle dealer to receive a free fork replacement.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Redline Bicyles at (800) 283-2453 between 9:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's website at www.redlinebicycles.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including a picture of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10296.html


----------

